# VK New Arrivals 12 Sep 2015



## Gizmo (15/9/15)

iJust 2 Sub Ohm Starter Kit
iJust 2 Coils
TNT 80W 26650 Mod
IPV D2

RESTOCKS:

Subox White 
Kangertech VOCC 1.5
Subtank V2 Black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/15)

@Gizmo When will Nautilus Minis be back in stock?


----------



## Gizmo (15/9/15)

Wednesday next week @BumbleBee

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

